# my son made me do it



## tommyd (Oct 11, 2009)

My son said if I can make bowls and pens I can make him a guitar. So here is my first and only electric guitar. and I was realy suprised when he played it and it realy sounded great:laugh:
 The body is african mahogany, the neck is maple and jataboa, the frett board is jatoba,& the pick guard is maple.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh man i want one :biggrin: buckeye burl though:wink:


----------



## LandfillLumber (Oct 11, 2009)

Very well done I want to make one sometime as a gift for a buddy of mine.Great job,Victor


----------



## nevyen (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks fantastic! 
Timothy


----------



## bitshird (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work,


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy crap! You make it sound like it was nothing. You must have spent many many hours on that! And it was worth it! WOW!


----------



## JohnU (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, Ive always wanted to try that, but I would have to make 2, since both of my kids play.  I think I'll just hide the computer so they dont see it.  Beautiful Job!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 11, 2009)

Outstanding work, beautiful guitar.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a great family heirloom!  Kool!


----------



## les-smith (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice.  You should post some video of him playing.  I'd like to hear it.  It looks great.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 12, 2009)

Very beautiful, glad it sounds good also.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 12, 2009)

I am impressed, good job.  Carl


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## skiprat (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool !!!! Rock on !!!:biggrin:


----------



## rpearson (Oct 13, 2009)

Outstanding!  You no doubt put in many hours for a well worth it project.  Just by the woods you chose, its pretty evident you did not opt for kit parts like the fret board and neck.  Very well done!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow -- that's cool.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, looks great! So how does it hook into the xBox? LOL. Man, I would so have to laminate so many of my pen blanks to do one of those. haha.

Anyway, what everyone else said. Looks fantastic and your descriptions doesn't do it justice.


----------



## artme (Oct 14, 2009)

Whqat a great looking instrument!!!


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicely done!  One of my longest running dreams--to build an archtop guitar.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 1, 2009)

*You wanted to here it*

ok here it is we finally got together and made a clip. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-r6Rs67TRM


----------



## reddwil (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds and looks great. Your son has talent. I made a flying V for a class mate back in high school. 25 years later he still plays it and its still in one peice. Considering How I made, its a miracle.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 7, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## CSue (Dec 29, 2009)

What a great piece of work, Tom!  And "the kid" has talent.  He looks so comfortable with it as he plays.  Great job!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 29, 2009)

How did I miss this post? That is a sweet guitar! I would love to make something like that.


----------



## Bree (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a real nice axe!  You did a fine job.  Your son can be real proud of that guitar methinks.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 29, 2009)

totally awesome, that first song was Metallica, right???


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That ROCKS!:biggrin:  Great looking guitar and it sounds really good!


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 29, 2009)

Well done project and a usefull one....


----------

